# Charity Events QUIZ NIGHT TOMAR



## chiosann (Feb 5, 2010)

We are a non-profit making Expats group near Tomar who hold Charity Quiz Nights once every month.

The money raised is given to help others in need.

This event is also an ideal way to make new friends.

Why not join us


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

chiosann said:


> We are a non-profit making Expats group near Tomar who hold Charity Quiz Nights once every month.
> 
> The money raised is given to help others in need.
> 
> ...


Hi Choisann

Can you give a few more details please
e.g when, where, contact details etc


----------

